# Weird Puppy "mohawk"???



## Bochy_The_GamerDog (Oct 7, 2015)

Hey guys. 

Weird question here. I know this is not an emergency, just more of a question and curiosity. My 14 week old GSD puppy Bochy has developed a weird "mohawk" of hair on his back. Anyone else experience this? LIke is said, not worried at all, just thought it was weird. Could it be possibly the breeder didn't tell us one of the parents was a long-hair GSD? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

just looks like normal adult fur starting to come in. perfectly normal. all coat types go through it.


----------



## annabirdie (Jul 3, 2015)

Mine has it too!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Yep! Adult coat coming in. They look crazy for awhile!


----------



## Bochy_The_GamerDog (Oct 7, 2015)

Got it. Thanks for the heads up. It was strange thats for sure. Kids sure do grow up fast


----------



## dtdelong (Nov 5, 2015)

Like others said... just the adult coat coming in. Exactly how it looked with my dog Sadie.


----------

